# Penn 704z surf rod recommendations needed



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

So I'm pimping out a Penn 704z. Manual bail drilled rotar cup and spool sanded and repainted. Looking for a rod for it. Bait fishing pomps, reds and blues. So far I'm looking at $200 range. Though a Carolina Cast Pro looks really really nice! Also considering a Breakaway LDX. Any other suggestions? I'll either put 17lb Suffix tri or Berkley 20lb FireLine on it. Thanks!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

If I were going to to use a reel like that a fiber glass rod would be my choice
I'd be lookin around for a honey lamiglass,or st croix. sometimes on ebay a kencor surf rod pops up. A nice kencor and that reel would be a sweet old school combo.


----------

